# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  You Are Dreaming Software V0.0

## dodobird

Hi I made this silly little program I call YAD ( You Are Dreaming ) for Windows-XP.
when you run it, you will see the words "You are dreaming" moving across the screen, it&#39;s small and gray so you may not notice it at first, it should be near the top of the screen.
To change the Y location of it you can edit the yad.ini file, set a different location, and run the program again.
to stop the program, double click on it ( it&#39;s a little difficult to hit it because it&#39;s a transparent window, so you may need to double click several times ) or use the Task-Manager to close it.
The purpose of the thing is to subliminally put it into your head that you are dreaming.
you can get it at YAD 
and the very messy source code at YAD Source 

have fun&#33;

----------


## Xanous

Great idea. I love it. Thanks&#33; I set 2 of them to run at start up. One going on top and one going on bottom. How hard would it be to make the text go up and down the screen line by line?

----------


## PenguinLord13

Cool I have it running right now. I wouldnt&#39; be surprised if this works too. I seems logical. One thing though, It would be nice if you could change the words that move, as I think it would work even better to have it alternate messages, and then I could use it for other subconsious crap too. I now have three running at the top, middle, and bottom of the screen.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

can you give an exact guide for how to change the location, i cat seem to do it unfortuantely
Imran

----------


## PenguinLord13

> can you give an exact guide for how to change the location, i cat seem to do it unfortuantely
> Imran
> [/b]



 you open the ?.ini (can&#39;t remember the filename) thing that comes in the archive using notepad. There is a number there, which represents the # of pixels you are from the top of the screen. By changing that number you change the location (if you want it midscreen for example it will be 350-500 depending on your screen resolution).

----------


## Morbid

Nice job.It should work pretty well cause i think human mind reacts better on visual notices.
How can we change the color?

----------


## dodobird

Ok, since I see there is some interest in this, I&#39;ll make a version with some more options:
set the text
alternating text
set the speed
set the color
set the alpha transperency
option to make it go up and down the screen line by line.
If you have more ideas for features please post them, but keep it simple because I really don&#39;t have much time to work on this.

Maybe someone can help me, I had a problem when using slower speed, and color with more contrast ( like black or white ): the movement looks flickery. I tried to fix the flickering using double buffering and synch to the verticle retrace of the screen but it doesn&#39;t solve it.

----------


## dodobird

Hi, I did a new version&#33;
now instead of the yad.ini file, there is a yad.xml file.
you can edit it to change the Y location, the delay, the color in RGB, and set different texts.
you can add as many text as you like by adding more Text tags.
there is also a jumpingjack mode, which makes it go down line by line like in the old game jumping jack.
you can get it at:
http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.zip

have fun&#33;

----------


## Indecent Exposure

has anyone had any success with this yet?

----------


## Hedphelym

i love this app, since i always sit at my computer, i do alot more realitychecks now, and thanks for making it so that you can alter the text as you want. i added a : "Do a realitycheck now, and dont f"#cking skip it.."

----------


## zypher0550

I love this program.  Great job.  I have them running at multiple heights with different messages.  Genius idea.

----------


## Kyhaar

I&#39;munable to use it. Did I do something wrong?

----------


## dodobird

What is happening when you run it?
Are you using Windows XP?

----------


## Kyhaar

> What is happening when you run it?
> Are you using Windows XP?
> [/b]



SHould have been more specific...

Yes, I have windows XP

I downloaded it, run it (automatically used winzip) and it turned into a browser that had some html/text-like stuff on it, but no animation or whatever I&#39;m supposed to see.

----------


## dodobird

Ok I think I see what the problem is,
The zip file contain 2 files: yad.xml which is the configuration file
and yad.exe which is the program.
It&#39;s best that you extract both files into some folder, and then run the yad.exe file. 
What probably happaned is that the winzip has ran the yad.xml file, which opened in the browser.

----------


## dodobird

Small update: If you want to use non-Latin characters in the texts, it will work only if you save the xml file as Unicode ( using a program such as Notepad ) instead of as UTF-8 which is how it is saved now.

have fun&#33;

----------


## Lord Toaster

Sry but i&#39;m very slow with programming stuff.. this is what it says:

&#60;&#33;-- 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
--&#62;

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Main y="1" delay="30" r="220" g="220" b="220" jumpingjack="no">
	<text value="You are dreaming"/>
	<text value="This is a dream"/>
	<text value="Is this a dream?"/>	
</Main>

Please tell me what I have to do to make more of them and to change the position

thanks


Toaster  :smiley:

----------


## Kyhaar

> Ok I think I see what the problem is,
> The zip file contain 2 files: yad.xml which is the configuration file
> and yad.exe which is the program.
> It&#39;s best that you extract both files into some folder, and then run the yad.exe file. 
> What probably happaned is that the winzip has ran the yad.xml file, which opened in the browser.
> [/b]




It wont let me open that folder, thats why I opened the second one.

Apparently it can&#39;t "delete" it when I to open it.

----------


## dodobird

> Please tell me what I have to do to make more of them and to change the position
> [/b]



to change the position:
find the  y="1"  and change it the 1 to something else. the higher the value, the lower it is on the screen.

to add more texts, you need to copy lines that beging with  <text   and insert a different text inside the qoutes.

for example if you change the position to be a little lower and add 2 more lines, then the file will look like this:

&#60;&#33;-- 
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
--&#62;

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Main y="50" delay="30" r="220" g="220" b="220" jumpingjack="no">
	<text value="You are dreaming"/>
	<text value="This is a dream"/>
	<text value="Is this a dream?"/>	
        <text value="Do a reality check"/>	
        <text value="Did you do a reaility check?"/>	
</Main>





> It wont let me open that folder, thats why I opened the second one.
> 
> Apparently it can&#39;t "delete" it when I to open it.
> [/b]



Ok, I uploaded the files already extracted. 
now Kyhaar you need to download these 2 files:

http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.xml  To download the yad.xml it&#39;s better to press the right mouse button on the link and press &#39;Save Target As&#39; ( if you are using Internet Explorer ) or &#39;Save Link As&#39; ( If you are using Firefox )
http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.exe

Download them to the same folder, and after both are downloaded, run the yad.exe file.

----------


## Kyhaar

> to change the position:
> find the  y="1"  and change it the 1 to something else. the higher the value, the lower it is on the screen.
> 
> to add more texts, you need to copy lines that beging with  <text   and insert a different text inside the qoutes.
> 
> for example if you change the position to be a little lower and add 2 more lines, then the file will look like this:
> 
> &#60;&#33;-- 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
> ...



thanks- it works now&#33;

----------


## ZaktheOtaku

Great program, I think this will provide some results, since I&#39;m looking at my computer screen so often.

One question though, how can I get multiple instances of text?  For example, one at Y=300 and another at Y=500, or one in Jumping Jack mode?

I know I can run multiple instances of the program, but I&#39;d rather not if I didn&#39;t have to.  Also, is there any way to make the "hr" task in the taskbar disappear?

Thanks in advance for the help, and thanks for making the program in the first place&#33;

----------


## dodobird

UPDATE:

new version available ( as usual at  http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.zip )
There are 2 new parameters: 
&#39;alpha&#39; sets the transparency of the text ( for example 100 is normal, 50 is half transparent, 0 is invisible ) 
&#39;wait&#39; sets a wait time in seconds which comes each time the line reaches the end of the screen.





> One question though, how can I get multiple instances of text?  For example, one at Y=300 and another at Y=500, or one in Jumping Jack mode?
> 
> I know I can run multiple instances of the program, but I&#39;d rather not if I didn&#39;t have to.  Also, is there any way to make the "hr" task in the taskbar disappear?
> [/b]



For now you can&#39;t have multiple instances of text without running multiple instances of the program.
Sorry I don&#39;t know how to get rid of the "hr" thing in the task-bar ( I renamed it to YAD in the last version )

----------


## dodobird

UPDATE: 

Just uploaded a new version,
now it doesn&#39;t apear in the task-bar anymore.

http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.zip 

Have fun&#33;

----------


## ZaktheOtaku

Awesome&#33;  Thanks for all the work, and sorry to be so nitpicky  :smiley: 

I don&#39;t have time to try out the new one just now, but I definitely will later.

Edit:  Works like a charm&#33;  ::D:

----------


## dodobird

NOTE:

If you want to make the color white, don&#39;t use exactly 255,255,255 for the RGB, because then it will be invisible&#33;&#33;&#33;
Instead use a close value such as 255,255,254

I just set my own copy to a white color ( 255,255,254 ) and set the alpha to 50 and it looks really nice, though it&#39;s hard to see it on a light background.

----------


## Kyhaar

> UPDATE: 
> 
> Just uploaded a new version,
> now it doesn&#39;t apear in the task-bar anymore.
> 
> http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.zip 
> 
> Have fun&#33;
> [/b]




how do I run it so that it isn&#39;t win-zip?

----------


## dodobird

> how do I run it so that it isn&#39;t win-zip?
> [/b]



Just like before you can download the 2 files seperately ( yad.exe and yad.xml ). I will continue to upload the 2 files everytime I update.

----------


## ZaktheOtaku

For people having trouble with the archives,  I don&#39;t know what the specific issue is, but I would highly recommend 7-zip for all of your compression and decompression needs.

----------


## shadowcx

nice hope this help me lucid dream i change it red  :smiley:

----------


## dodobird

UPDATE:

Version 1.1 released.

http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.zip

There are a lot of changes this time&#33;

Now you can have as many tickers as you want, each with it&#39;s own texts and attributes.
I added a few new attributes to set the direction and to set fade in and out.
look below for the default new yad.xml file.
To add a ticker you create another Ticker section.
The new attributes:
fading="yes" set the ticker to fade in and out
hiddenTime="1"  set how much time in seconds you want it to be hidden after it fades out
visibleTime="8"   set how much time in seconds you want it to be visible after it fades in
randomFadingTime="yes"   set the hiddenTime and visibleTime values to change randomly
direction="right"  set the direction. possible values are: right, left, up, down
randomDirection="no"  set the direction to change randomly each time the ticker reaches the end of the screen

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Main>
	<Ticker x="0" y="0" delay="30" r="220" g="220" b="220" 
		alpha="100" jumpingjack="yes" wait="0" fading="yes" hiddenTime="1" visibleTime="8" 
		randomFadingTime="yes" direction="right" randomDirection="no">

		<text value="You are dreaming"/>
		<text value="This is a dream"/>
		<text value="Is This a dream?"/>
	</Ticker>

	<Ticker x="100" y="100" delay="30" r="220" g="220" b="220" 
		alpha="100" jumpingjack="yes" wait="0" fading="yes" hiddenTime="1" visibleTime="1" 
		randomFadingTime="yes" direction="up" randomDirection="no">

		<text value="Are you dreaming?"/>
		<text value="You will have a lucid dream tonight"/>
		<text value="Do a reality check&#33;"/>
		<text value="Did you do a reality check?"/>
	</Ticker>
</Main>

----------


## dodobird

UPDATE:

Ok, in case anyone downloaded the latest version already,
I just fixed a little bug that causes the direction never to be down when using the randomDirection mode

----------


## dodobird

UPDATE:

Now you can close the program easily by clicking on the tree icon in the Task-Bar.

----------


## PenguinLord13

hmm...It&#39;s gotten a lot better in the month I haven&#39;t posted here. I am very satisfied with the improvements. Pretty cool. I think this has a good chance of getting me lucid. By the way, when you set it to crawl down the screen, will it start again at the top when it hits the bottom?

EDIT: never mind the last question, I figured out the answer just as I posted. To my satisfaction, it is yes.

----------


## dodobird

UPDATE: released version 1.3&#33;
there are a few new attributes: random color change, font, and an option to set a quick flash for subliminal effect.
download it as usual from http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad.zip
( you can also download the hebrew version from http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yad-hebrew.zip )

randomColor     Makes the text change color randomly using a gradiant transition. Values can be "yes" or "no"

fontSize     Size of the font
fontName     The font name
fontBold      Makes the font bold. Values can be "yes" or "no"

flash   Makes the ticker apear once in a while for a short time and disapear again. Note: for the flash to work properly, the &#39;delay&#39; attribute should be set to a low value such as 20 or 30.

flashTime     Set the approximate time for the ticker to apear ( if flash="yes"). The lower the value, the more often it will apear, but there is a random factor so it does not apear at regular intervals. Note: for the flash to work properly, the &#39;delay&#39; attribute should be set to a low value such as 20 or 30.

----------


## laconix

Nice work&#33; Thanks for this. =D

----------


## Kyhaar

2 nights ago I had a funny dream&#33; (after using Yad, which I managed to convert the newest version from winzip  :smiley:  )

I was in a building with money all over the ground, and there were people. All of them were repeating "Is this a dream?" and "Are you dreaming"

Funny thing is, I didn&#39;t become Lucid.
But YAD works  :wink2:

----------


## dodobird

ha, thats great   ::goodjob2::  
A couple of nights ago I had a dream where I was working on programming YAD. 
but didn&#39;t become lucid...   ::whyohwhy::   ::shakehead2::

----------


## Snooze

ok im resurrecting an old thread but the program seems cool enough to get more publicity.

*Anyways* i was just wondering, im a total ld beginner, never had a single one, but would it work better if the phrases popping up were " *I* will remember *my* dreams etc. not You will remember your dreams.

This is just a question, i dont know how the subconcious works

----------


## dodobird

> ok im resurrecting an old thread but the program seems cool enough to get more publicity.
> 
> *Anyways* i was just wondering, im a total ld beginner, never had a single one, but would it work better if the phrases popping up were " *I* will remember *my* dreams etc. not You will remember your dreams.
> 
> This is just a question, i dont know how the subconcious works



Thanks for resurrecting the thread  :wink2: 
You have got a good idea, give it a try. You can even have some tickers say *I*, and some say *You*, to cover all options.. The default phrases that I entered are just examples, it's best if you change it to whatever you think will work best for you.

----------


## Snooze

> Thanks for resurrecting the thread 
> You have got a good idea, give it a try. You can even have some tickers say *I*, and some say *You*, to cover all options.. The default phrases that I entered are just examples, it's best if you change it to whatever you think will work best for you.



ok thanks alot. ( for info and for prog  :wink2:  )
 might aswell translate em to finnish while im at it  ::D:

----------


## ccc

What, no Linux version? (It looks aweful in wine)

----------


## tiddlywink101

good idea, but have you ever heard of brain bullet? It does a similar thing

----------


## ccc

> good idea, but have you ever heard of brain bullet? It does a similar thing



but this is free.

----------


## dodobird

> What, no Linux version? (It looks aweful in wine)



Sorry, I don't have knowledge of Linux GUI programming to make a Linux version. But the c++ source code is free, I can give it to anyone who wish to make a port.

----------


## Snooze

> good idea, but have you ever heard of brain bullet? It does a similar thing



brainbullet costs $$

----------


## ccc

> Sorry, I don't have knowledge of Linux GUI programming to make a Linux version. But the c++ source code is free, I can give it to anyone who wish to make a port.



I'll try and see if I can port it.  I am not very good at C++ yet, but I could try.

----------


## dodobird

BTW, lately I changed the font sizes of the sliding tickers on my own copy larger (eg. fontSize="36" ). It's much harder for me to ignore it that way.

----------


## dodobird

> I'll try and see if I can port it.  I am not very good at C++ yet, but I could try.



yay thats great. The sources on the site are old, after I'll update them I'll send you a PM.

----------


## WhiteVeins

Thanks for this.  The other night I DLed the movie "The Number 23."  That night I dreamed about Joel Schumacher.  Thing is, I had NO idea Schumacher directed it when I DLed it.  Didn't find out til the next day.  I must have seen his name on the DL page w/o realizing it and it slipped into my subconscious.   Hopefully this'll do the same!

----------


## dodobird

> Thanks for this. The other night I DLed the movie "The Number 23." That night I dreamed about Joel Schumacher. Thing is, I had NO idea Schumacher directed it when I DLed it. Didn't find out til the next day. I must have seen his name on the DL page w/o realizing it and it slipped into my subconscious. Hopefully this'll do the same!



 :smiley:  good luck.

----------


## WhiteVeins

dodobird, thank you!  I had my first ever intentionally induced lucid dream last night and I owe it to your program!  You can read about it here.

----------


## dodobird

ha ha, that awesome, I'm glad it helped you.
One suggestion I have to people using it, is to not put it on the Start-Up (auto-starting every time Windows starts), because after a while there a tendency to get used to it and ignore it. What I suggest it to keep a short cut to it on the desktop, and turn it on occasionally ( Like twice a week or so, or whenever you happen to notice the icon ).

----------


## WhiteVeins

Good idea!  Hadn't even thought of that possibility.  Thanks again.

----------


## Tmer

I cant cahnge the location everytime I click on the .xml this message appears:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>


..nvm problem solved =P

----------


## dodobird

Hi Tmer, don't double click on the XML, instead open it with notepad. One way to do this is to Right clock on the XML, and choose EDIT, or if that doesn't work then Right click, choose Send-To and then Notepad.
If you still can't edit it then feel free to ask again.

Oh, I saw your edit now... good luck!

----------


## Electric-Shadow

Hey

Great software it nearly helped me get an LD i did a reality check in my dream which i hadn't done before, at leats not dircetly.

Is this software made in VB? I know a bit of VB and might be able to make some improvements.

----------


## dodobird

No, it is written in C++. But feel free to post ideas for improvments, and if I'll have the time I'll implement them.

----------


## Tmer

DUDE I HAD 2 LDS LAST NIGHT o.o!

----------


## Tmer

Hey I just noticed.. while using ur program .. big words appear and dissapear very fast like every 4 mins or less. What are they?

----------


## dodobird

> Hey I just noticed.. while using ur program .. big words appear and dissapear very fast like every 4 mins or less. What are they?



they say "You must love dodo. dodo is your master".

OK, seriously they are the second function of YAD, besides the scrolling text, you can set messages that flash quickly. Some say that this way the messages can enter your subconscious subliminally. You can see what the messages are, and change them by editing the XML.

 :boogie: That's brilliant about the LD's you had!  ::banana::

----------


## Tmer

Yeah just noticed, they're the "BE HAPPY" and "BE LUCID" ones =P
Thanks about the LD it was great

----------


## nayrki

I'm a pretty experienced programmer in both windows and linux C++
if you send me the source i'll see what i can do

----------


## dodobird

Hi nayrki,
Here is a direct link to the source: http://www.sadglad.com/yad/yadSrc.zip
It would be great if you make a llnux port!
Feel free to ask any questions.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

This is the greatest thing ever! I love it a LOT more than subliminal ass-blaster and all that other hokey nonsense. This just works right. AND it's easy too.

KUDOS to you dodobird. May all your dreams be lucid.
Thank you very much for making such an excellent program for us to use.
It's SO easy to tweak and modify, I love it to pieces.

*Here... have a treat!*

----------


## dodobird

> This is the greatest thing ever! I love it a LOT more than subliminal ass-blaster and all that other hokey nonsense. This just works right. AND it's easy too.
> 
> KUDOS to you dodobird. May all your dreams be lucid.
> Thank you very much for making such an excellent program for us to use.
> It's SO easy to tweak and modify, I love it to pieces.
> 
> *Here... have a treat!*



 
ha ha LOL, and when I write LOL I mean it, thanks for the banana birdie treat! YUM!  ::banana:: 
I'm glad you like the program, I feel rewarded that people find it useful.

----------


## ld411

i saw this thread now lol and i have just started to use YAD. has anyone gotten good results from it yet?

----------


## noxincane

<!-- YAD software by Dodo Bird version 1.3 -->



<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<Main>

	<Ticker x="0" y="0" delay="30" r="220" g="220" b="220" randomColor="no" 

		fontSize="16" fontName="Tahoma" fontBold="no"

		alpha="100" jumpingjack="yes" wait="0" fading="yes" hiddenTime="1" visibleTime="8" 

		randomFadingTime="yes" direction="right" randomDirection="no" flash="no" flashTime="30">



		<text value="Is this a dream?"/>

		<text value="Are you dreaming?"/>

		<text value="You will have a lucid dream tonight"/>

		<text value="May all beings be happy"/>

		<text value="You will remember your dreams"/>

	</Ticker>



	<Ticker x="100" y="100" delay="30" r="0" g="200" b="150" randomColor="no" 

		fontSize="16" fontName="Tahoma" fontBold="no"

		alpha="100" jumpingjack="yes" wait="0" fading="yes" hiddenTime="50" visibleTime="2" 

		randomFadingTime="no" direction="up" randomDirection="no" flash="no" flashTime="30">



		<text value="You are dreaming"/>		

		<text value="Are you dreaming?"/>

		<text value="You will have a lucid dream tonight"/>

		<text value="Do a reality check!"/>

		<text value="Did you do a reality check?"/>

	</Ticker> 


</Main>


﻿

This xml works best on linux under wine. Do not use any large ones and keep transparency 100.

----------


## dodobird

> <!-- YAD software by Dodo Bird version 1.3 -->
> 
> 
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> 
> <Main>
> 
>     <Ticker x="0" y="0" delay="30" r="220" g="220" b="220" randomColor="no" 
> ...



I'm glad it works with wine! Thanks for posting this XML.

----------


## PRo

:smiley:  dodobird,
really great work your program.

Here my question. It's okay, when I post your program in a german cleardream-forum. I'll think, there are many german dreamers, who are interested about your program.

----------


## heumy

Do you have a mac version?

----------


## dodobird

> dodobird,
> really great work your program.
> 
> Here my question. It's okay, when I post your program in a german cleardream-forum. I'll think, there are many german dreamers, who are interested about your program.



Yes, you can post it where ever you like.

I do prefer that you post the link as something like this:

Go to http://www.sadglad.com
Press the Software link, and then the YAD link.

Rather then posting a direct link, so that the visitors will have a chance to take a look at my site a little  :smiley: 






> Do you have a mac version?



No mac version, sorry. Unless if it's possible to use Wine on OS-X.
But the source code is available, so if someone wants to port it to mac it would be great.

----------


## jamesplague

Hey!
I installed the program only yesterday morning.
I realized I was dreaming in my dream last night for the first time. I asked myself if I was dreaming, which was a yes, and then I thought about my physical body and how I was actually sitting in bed, I actually remained in the dream. Next time I want to remember to rub my hands together though, to stablize it. I tried walking on the ceiling like spiderman, but I fell down, and lost my lucidity shortly after. 
Seems like this really works though!
 ::banana::

----------


## dodobird

yay, I'm happy for you  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Sppt

Dodobird, would it be possible to have a background w/ alpha transparancy or some kind of stroke effect(like in photoshop)?
I've got a hard time distinguishing the letters right now, or is this intentional?

----------


## dodobird

> Dodobird, would it be possible to have a background w/ alpha transparancy or some kind of stroke effect(like in photoshop)?
> I've got a hard time distinguishing the letters right now, or is this intentional?



Sppt, I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Maybe you can make an example with photoshop and post it?
Anyway, if you want to make the text more distinguishable, you can set a bigger font size for it.

thanks!

dodo.

----------


## Sppt

> Sppt, I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Maybe you can make an example with photoshop and post it?
> Anyway, if you want to make the text more distinguishable, you can set a bigger font size for it.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> dodo.



Here is what I meant with stroke:

It's the white "ring" around the letters  :wink2:

----------


## dodobird

> Here is what I meant with stroke:
> 
> It's the white "ring" around the letters



 
Hi,

You can achive an outline by taking the following steps:
Install a free outline font such as the ones here:
http://resources.bravenet.com/free_fonts/outline/

( After downloading, copy the .TTF file to your windows fonts directory ( eg. c:\Windows\Fonts )

In the XML set the font attribute of the ticker tag to the name of the font you installed.

This should work, please let me know if it does or not.

Thanks,

dodo.

----------


## Sppt

> Hi,
> 
> You can achive an outline by taking the following steps:
> Install a free outline font such as the ones here:
> http://resources.bravenet.com/free_fonts/outline/
> 
> ( After downloading, copy the .TTF file to your windows fonts directory ( eg. c:\Windows\Fonts )
> 
> In the XML set the font attribute of the ticker tag to the name of the font you installed.
> ...



I can't find any font I really like, so I guess I'll just keep using it this way.
Just wondering, should I run this all day or one hour before going to bed?

Also, if somebody wants it, I've translated the text to dutch

----------


## dodobird

> I can't find any font I really like, so I guess I'll just keep using it this way.
> Just wondering, should I run this all day or one hour before going to bed?
> 
> Also, if somebody wants it, I've translated the text to dutch



I think it is better to use it before bed for a while. I think that if you use it all day, then after a while you will get habituated to it, and totally ignore it.

Thanks,

dodo.

----------

